# [Movie of the Decade- Round 2] The Prestige vs Up



## masamune1 (Jan 1, 2010)

vs






The Poll will remain open for 2 Days. 
The winner will pass on to the next round.


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2010)

The Prestige, good film throughout.

Up was great in the beginning and middle, so-so near the end.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm gonna go with Up.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2010)

The Prestige for me.

I still think it's a shame The Illusionist didn't get more support for this competition.


----------



## keiiya (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm going with The Prestige. I agree with Chee, Up was a good film but I found that the ending was lacking something.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2010)

> The Prestige, good film throughout.
> 
> Up was great in the beginning and middle, so-so near the end



Pretty much.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 1, 2010)

I wasn't really a huge fan of the Prestige when I saw it, so I'm going with Up.


----------



## Xion (Jan 1, 2010)

Never saw Up but I am going to assume it is a standard very good Pixar film. The Prestige though engrossed me throughout. I still get chills at the end.

"Abracadabra."


----------



## Yasha (Jan 1, 2010)

Prestige. Up is not even in the top 5 best animations I've seen.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 1, 2010)

i vote for the prestige


----------



## Grape (Jan 2, 2010)

hey hey hey its magic.

prestige.


----------



## Zeropark (Jan 2, 2010)

He must be using magic.

Prestige.


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 2, 2010)

The prestige was long, dragged it's heels and painfully predictable. It's ending wanted to be on The Usual Suspects level and failed spectacularly.

Up gets my vote.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2010)

Jeesh.  Pretty soon we are going to be down to a couple of animated films and a couple LOTR movies.  Ridiculous.


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 2, 2010)

Better an enjoyable animation than an over complicated, overrated, over long and over acted mediocre film.


----------



## Chee (Jan 2, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Jeesh.  Pretty soon we are going to be down to a couple of animated films and a couple LOTR movies.  Ridiculous.



Ugh. This.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2010)

Niabingi said:


> Better an enjoyable animation than an over complicated, overrated, over long and over acted mediocre film.


I'm not really protesting on behalf of The Prestige.  I have mentioned several times now that I consider The Illusionist to be a superior film.  I feel bad for films like Memento, Requiem For A Dream, and Donnie Darko.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 2, 2010)

I voted for Up, I didn't even watch it.



/spite


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2010)

People are so fickle.  If UP had been released in 2005... it wouldn't even have been nominated for this competition.


----------



## Hyouma (Jan 2, 2010)

^Agreed. But The Prestige wasn't that good either imo. So voting for Up because it's a dual.


----------



## Sen (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm voting for Up 

I love Disney/Pixar movies though, so I suppose that is why   So lighthearted but awesome and sweet too.


----------



## Koi (Jan 2, 2010)

Man, the Prestige is on a the list of movies I REALLY want to see.  :<


----------



## Brian (Jan 2, 2010)

Voting for Up, the story was great and I'm a sucker for animated films.


----------



## Roy (Jan 3, 2010)

Chee said:


> The Prestige, good film throughout.
> 
> Up was great in the beginning and middle, so-so near the end.



QFT           .


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 3, 2010)

Up made me cry

The Prestige made me snore


----------



## Blackfish (Jan 4, 2010)

Dammit, missed this vote. Would have voted for _The Prestige_. Still wouldn't have made a difference to the result, but still.


----------

